# Weekend riding



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Is anyone riding this weekend. If so, When and where?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

No riding for me. cv boot repairs and a vid to be made.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Got to love that rear left inner boot...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I might be... check it..


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Yea, Just thought I would ask. Were riding off 1077 sat. afternoon.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

CV-boot repair = a big mess. have fun


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

where are yall ridin on 1077


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea I'm not far from yall here in Loranger. Where at on 1077?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> CV-boot repair = a big mess. have fun


parts washer helps big time. i got one in my shop


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

We go park at a friends house on brewster road, and go from there to bedico. Plenty of ponds, mud flat and fun riding, we will be out there sat. afternoon till after dark.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

**** i need friends with a "bedico"!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Tell your friend we are in route.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

We will be around the interstate pound, or the old golf course off the back of cc road. We just don't go in off cc road, cause you'll get in trouble that way.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

We come in by the bridge off 1-12 by the budwieser plant and ride south of the interstate to the pond


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Well be there too, what time yall meeting there?


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Will be there from around 2pm till after dark


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

we are all coming... if thats ok? where should we park if so?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Well that was a fun place to ride, no doubt!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

anyone get pics?


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i quit taking pics at night... they always suck


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea it was


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Great time for sure, now im ready for the meet and greet


----------

